# Thinking about getting a Vzw GS3



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

So I'm thinking about selling my gnex and RAZR maxx to get a GS3, is there anything I should know about the Gs3 such as poor battery life, bad radios, and bugs.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

The gs3 is a huge improvement over the Gnex. Battery is better, the radio actually works. Tw is manageable with some of the roms out there. I can't say I've seen many if any people complain and go back to the nexus. The s3 is just runs smoother as well. There are aosp roms but data is still a little wonky tho miles better then when they started. That's what's keeping me on tw roms.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not really. Expect AOSP development to be slower than the GNex, of course, but the big players are here, which is what matters to most people. Overall performance is light years ahead. Its not a quad-core but not much can take advantage of that architecture currently anyways. 2GB of RAM is mostly unused TBH at least for me but its nice having the extra and I'm sure it helps smooth stuff out when I'm running it heavy. Battery life is average to above average, better than GNex, won't be as good as the RAZR Maxx of course. Radios are decent. AOSP reception I find at this point is more or less on-par with TW IMHO, of course that'll depend on your area. If you live in even a relatively strong LTE area you'll be fine, same with 3G, you really only run into issues in fringe areas.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

^ I should have put a * and said I've been off aosp for over a month when I was talking about ril issues. I haven't heard if they made any recent improvements.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

I recently transitioned from using the Gnex for over a year to the SG3 32gb version. I never had a real problem with my Gnex, just the battery life. I enjoyed flashing different stock 4.2 roms to find a stable one. With that said, I am really happy that I switched. I can easily get 16 hours out of a days use which at some times I could get that with my Gnex. The difference is that I can get more than 3 hours of screen life with the SG3. I could not get that much screen time with my Gnex unless I was on wifi all day and lets face it the real usage is with 4g.

There is a fair amount of rom development for this phone. I've tried the stock rom version and I have to say that I have loaded different roms with TW version of JB and I could not be happier. I just run it with Apex or Nova Launcher and I am good. As far as radios, I find that I transition to 4g easier that with the Gnex. I typically cut of data while at work because I somewhat below ground level but there are areas at work to get a 4g signal. With my Gnex when I cut on data in these spots it could take 1-5 minutes before I get a signal. With the S3 it is almost instantaneously.

Even with my wifi signal in my apt. My router is no more that 30 from my bedroom, nut with my Gnex I would get a week wifi signal, but with the s3 I get a fairly stronger signal. The extra ram helps with multi tasking as well. I look forward to the s4 version with quad core processors. I can remember when it was sound advice to stay away from Samsung phones on Verizon, but I will let you know that you will not be disappointed with getting the S3. Just get it off contract and save an upgrade til the next version comes in 2013.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is good to hear the s3 is a nice improvement over the GNex. Especially since i just bought one of eBay (aka fleabay).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

You have even longer to return now.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/12/12/verizon-extends-return-period-for-new-devices-from-now-until-january-15/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36534-a-query-to-former-gnex-owners/page__hl__gnex

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36103-gnexus-vs-gsiii-crackflashers-edition/page__p__1014450__hl__gnex#entry1014450

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35204-g-nex-to-sgs3/page__p__986833__hl__gnex#entry986833

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33992-phone-durability/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33548-did-anyone-switch-from-the-galaxy-nexus-to-the-s-iii/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29728-previous-gnex-owners-with-sgs3/


----------

